# New Back Up Sump Pump Idea



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

this guy is a joke
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv_76stXz3Y&feature=related:no:


----------



## dapperdan (Dec 25, 2008)

Everbody thinks their a Plumber. Just what we need.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow he came up with a very original idea.....a hand pump. He must be smart.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I can see some of my 65 year old clients using that hand pump now. 














Someone call 911.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Pipedoc,i agree,like i said he's a joke


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*thats laughable*

just another ego-monkey wanting to be on 
TV , 

 but U-tube is as close as its ever gonna be..

that is pretty stupid.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

2 words for that guy

Douche Bag


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

where's billy mays when you need him. I bet he could come up with a better sales pitch than that dude.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi!!! Billy Mays here. And have I got a deal for you!!!

Introducing the new Mighty Pump!!!............




Lord, I apologize. And be with the starvin' pygmies down in New Guinea. Amen.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

what a joke!


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> Hi!!! Billy Mays here. And have I got a deal for you!!!
> 
> Introducing the new Mighty Pump!!!............
> 
> ...


 
thats a classic:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Man he has good wall anchors with the way he was jerking on that handle. :whistling2: I think it would be funny if some one used those wall anchors that drill a hole then place a plastic insert then screw the screw in. (Most likely a azz busting will happen) :laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I can see explaining that to granny... "OK, Just keep pumping this by hand till the power comes on ok?" :laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Sad thing is, people will probably listen to this guy, and those pumps aren't all that cheap either.


----------



## plumbwright (Oct 26, 2009)

if he was that smart he would have put a hamster wheel on it instead of that lever. when the power goes ot just put the hamster in the wheel:thumbsup:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Stand there for 4 days working that pump???I don't think so. I will go to walmart and buy one of thier el cheapo generators first. I bought one a few yrs ago to take camping and it has been working fine. Even used it last year when we were out of power for 10 days.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Nothing I can add about the product, but four days to replace a single transformer? Sounds like the power company needs to hire more staff or stock more material. Or was this a disaster scenario?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I will not live in a home that requires a sump pump....That's my back up plan..


----------

